

Why You Should Tell Your Children How Much You Make - henrik_w
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/01/your-money/why-you-should-tell-your-kids-how-much-you-make.html

======
Artemis2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8968722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8968722)

------
minthd
Is there a free access to this somehow?

~~~
mtmail
Usual trick is to search for the same story on Google. Newspapers make a
first-click exception to get more traffic from search engines.

~~~
minthd
The nytimes usually don't fall to that trick.

